# Tic tac toe



## The100road (Mar 27, 2020)

I seen something similar to this online and thought the olive boards I had would look cool. I’m not really happy with how the X’ & O’s turned out so I might change those. But my boy has had fun playing the game with me.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 27, 2020)

Box is drop dead gorgeous! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 27, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Box is drop dead gorgeous! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 27, 2020)

Stan, that's pretty cool. What will you do differently for the x's and O's?


----------



## The100road (Mar 27, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Stan, that's pretty cool. What will you do differently for the x's and O's?



I think the X’s are to big. And either make them the same wood or way different wood. These are to similar But different. Haha.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 28, 2020)

Cool idea Stan! that olive sure is pretty.... what did you finish it with?


----------



## The100road (Mar 28, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Cool idea Stan! that olive sure is pretty.... what did you finish it with?



thanks Barry. I just coated it with cutting board oil.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 28, 2020)

The100road said:


> thanks Barry. I just coated it with cutting board oil.



I think they look fine. 

If you want to get snooty, having the X's the same width and thickness would balance things. Not implying overall width, just the width of each slash ( / ). Maybe a better way to say, is having the font size and style match.

So make a set of fat O's to match the X's and a set of skinny X's to match the O's. Then yu have another set for the net game board you make.

Another fancy idea, if you grooved the top as a sliding lid, using a hidden magnet catch instead of common hardware. This would allow the same reveal on 3 sides or 4 depending on your likes. Having 2 sides walnut and playing pieces walnut would be cool, finger jointed corners or other style splicing joint. Would be a neat theme, having complimentary species for sides and pieces. Might sell well at a high end restaurant (if any survive).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Mar 28, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> I think they look fine.
> 
> If you want to get snooty, having the X's the same width and thickness would balance things. Not implying overall width, just the width of each slash ( / ). Maybe a better way to say, is having the font size and style match.
> 
> ...



I like the idea of the sliding lid! I think if I spent more time on it I would have done the joints different as well. This was just a quick project with the boys. I used biscuit joints on the sides and bottom.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 28, 2020)

The100road said:


> I like the idea of the sliding lid! I think if I spent more time on it I would have done the joints different as well. This was just a quick project with the boys. I used biscuit joints on the sides and bottom.



That makes it better Still. My kids, well, wood just doesn't mean much or any projects with it.


----------

